# MAY POTM Nomination Thread



## runnah (May 13, 2015)

This competition runs each month; during the month members are able to nominate others photos (in this thread) for candidates for Photo of the Month. At the end of each month a poll is made and members then vote from the selection to find out who is the Photographer of the Month.


I'm also glad to say that we also have a range of prizes, offered up by the site admin. Winners of Photo of the Month will get:
*Featured on the Front page of the site for the duration of the next month.
Free membership of the forums for 12 months.
And $25! 
Entry into Photo of the Year 2015*

RULES:

1) You may nominate up to* THREE *photos, no more.

2) You may not nominate your own photographs, only those of others.

3) Please include the name of the photo and the name of the photographer, in addition post a direct link to the thread where the photo was originally posted.

4) You may nominate any photo posted during the month of* MAY 2015 *in the galleries. Photo must have been taken by the poster.

5) If someone else has already nominated a photo, please do not nominate it again. It makes it very confusing when it's time to make the voting thread. If a photo is nominated twice, your post may be edited or deleted.

6) *The same person can only receive the POTM prize for winning, twice in a 6 month period. This person can still win POTM, but the not the prize repeatedly, though they will still get front page display*.

7) Once you've nominated a photo, please do leave a link to the nomination thread (ie this thread) and a mention that the photo has been nominated in the original thread that the photo came from. Those who's photos are nominated will like to know that they are in the competition.

*8) A member is only allowed to have 3 of their photos nominated. If more photos are nominated the meber will be allowed to decide which photo they would like in the voting.*

How to nominate:

1. Right click image
2. Select "Copy Image URL".
3. In new reply window select image icon from menu bar
4. Paste image URL into dialog box
5. Add Photographer's Name and Photo Title.
6. Add link to the thread where it was posted.


So don't hold back, nominate your 3 choices for the month


Also, whilst we are all for chatter in this thread; if you want to leave compliments please do either follow the link or click the little arrows in a quote to go through to the original thread and share your compliments there (where the original photographer of the photo can see them).
If you're not sure about the arrows in quotes and where they are have a look here:







the red box shows the quote details located at the top of any quote (be it a photo and or text). In the blue box right at the end are link arrows which, when clicked, take you to the post that was quoted.


Also please try not to quote photos in this thread - it makes it very tricky at the end of the month to go through and pick out nominations if people have quoted photos already posted in this thread.


----------



## Designer (May 13, 2015)

Movement by Forkie 

here:  Playing with flour Photography Forum


----------



## D-B-J (May 13, 2015)

@mmaria from color or bw but.... beware it s a horizontal portrait Photography Forum


----------



## bribrius (May 14, 2015)

Mary - NSFW Photography Forum

If that isn't permissable (though i would prefer it) please use 3 from the set for submission.
photographer-Austin Greene


----------



## Fred Berg (May 15, 2015)

Outside Looking Out by Ysarex






Outside Looking Out Photography Forum


----------



## Fred Berg (May 17, 2015)

Testing the Waters Photography Forum
by bulldurham


----------



## Fred Berg (May 19, 2015)

order vs. chaos Photography Forum
by KenC


----------



## weepete (May 27, 2015)

I nominate Robin Usagani for:

Bad influence Photography Forum


----------



## Raj_55555 (May 27, 2015)

Milky way in Zion by @jsecordphoto


----------



## Designer (Jun 1, 2015)

The River Zion by jsecordphoto here:

The River Zion Photography Forum


----------

